# Training or Introducing a Pyrenese puppy



## Eroc1_1 (Jul 16, 2012)

We were given a beautiful female Great Pyreneese puppy on Father's day. She is now about 12+ weeks old. I have been leash training her every couple days -  the basics like sit, lay down, stop. We first had her on our back porch for a week and then we moved her out to the barn (penned separately) so she would get used to our geese, ducks, and chickens (soon to get goats). I know she is a puppy and I don't want to screw things up. We got her specifically as a livestock guardian so I don't want her to be completely bonded to us. She will every once in a while chase the poultry but will most times give up after 15 feet or if I yell at her. Are there any training tips or advice for this breed? Someone told me that they 'grow-up' after 8 months of age and become more business...I don't know if that is true or not.

Thanks in Advance,
Eric S.


----------



## Bbutter (Aug 5, 2012)

I just posted a reply, but I don't see that it showed up. 


In short, I'm in the same boat as you and had similar questions. Hoping someone replies!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 6, 2012)

I wish I had years of experience to pass along some great sound advice for you, but unfortunatley I don't.  All I can share with you is my knowledge gained from others I respect that have LGD's.  As my 2 pups are only 15 weeks, you are further along then I am.  

I think you are wise to move her out to the barn to be with her charges.  We have had our two outside since day one and free to roam our property from week 2.  When we are home, including at night, they are free to do what they are suppose to.  

A few things that come to mind that seem to be pretty consistant with all I speak with on the subject of LGD's.

1. Consistancy - When you have to reprimand, do it in the same fashion every time.  (say "No" or whatever your word is. Grab by the scruff of the neck, push to the ground, roll on back and hold there until they stop squirming)  I know, it sounds barbaric, but believe me.  These dogs are smart and this method works.  And you have to reprimand every time you catch them doing "xyz"  no lazy moments.  

2.  Trust them - a LGD is way different from any other kind of dog.  They think on thier own, they have a job to do, and their instincts will lead them.  Watch them and see how they handle situations.  This will help build your confidence in them.  Example:  If they bark and run and you see nothing.  Assume they do,  and don't call them back.  They are doing their job.  They will come back.  

3.  Always make sure they have plenty to do so they do not get bored.  Real marrow bones, room to move, animals to watch over.  

4.  Remember that they are still puppies and are going to do puppy things.  Even if they seem to be so good and don't chase or play with your animals, allowing them unsupervised time with anything smaller then they can lead to disaster.  They will  mature as you say, but 7,8, 9, 10,11 months old are teenage years and they will act like teenagers;  sometimes responsible and sometimes childlike.  

It sounds like you are doing a great job with her.  The fact that she stops on voice control is a great thing.  Keep working on that one.  They are a strong willed breed.  You just have to be more strong willed.  

These are our two after playing in the wet grass.  Best wishes!


----------



## Grazer (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree with pretty much everything Stubbornhillfarm has said.
Eric S., I think the best way to look at this is to keep in mind the first 18 months are the toughest. LGD's mature very slowly and after they turn 18-24 months, they become a lot more serious and if you've been consistent with your training your labor will pay off.
Bad habits are difficult to break with these stubborn breeds, that's why you will want to be one step ahead and prevent any bad habits by not leaving your puppy unsupervised with livestock. And by correcting the bad behavior and rewarding her whenever she's good around poultry. Consistency is the key here.
She should have her own place next to your animals and you did the right thing to keep her penned separately for now.
Keep teaching her basic obedience, cause you want her to behave whenever she has to go in public (say to the vet's office).
Not all puppies are as stubborn and as dominant, usually the "middle of the litter pups" are easiest to handle.




@Stubbornhillfarm, your pups have grown so fast in the past few weeks!


----------



## secuono (Aug 6, 2012)

I really don't see that much of a difference from other dogs, other than she is one of the more calm and low prey drive dogs. Just any outside dog that grows with them seems to be possible. All my dogs could do her job if they were raised with them. Even with my one dog's prey drive, really, their only issue would be heat or cold, depending on the dog.
She's the only dog I've ever had or known that actually walks with me and loves to look up to me while doing it. 
I've done no 'training' with her, though, I do ask for a sit when I give her a banty egg when I gather the others. But I don't actually train her, I don't move her into position to the sit, I just waited for her butt to hit the ground. She knows not to go past the front gates, she's never touched the ground beyond her yard.
She lived from day one penned next to the ducks. I wanted her to be a part of them, not on my deck thinking she is a part of my pack. Later, when I had her living free with the birds and she killed one, I locked her away from the flock. Let her back out days later and yelled anytime I saw her, always put her back in the pen. She is now back living with the flock, but ehhhh, she has her moments. 

Yes, like other dogs, she will go through a puppy stage and then a teenager stage, both where trouble will pop up. But you can only hope the "teen years" won't be too bad and end quickly, lol!


----------



## Grazer (Aug 7, 2012)

@secuono

It's interesting to read that you say all your dogs could do the job of your LGD if you raised them to (that is if I understood your post correctly).
I personally think that it depends on the livestock, the predators and the owner.
Yes I know people who can raise just about any average sized dog to keep their poultry safe from smaller predators like say foxes, skunks, hawks, owls etc and teach them not to kill the poultry they are guarding.
And from what I've seen only people with many years of experience with animals can do that (I've mentioned that observation in another thread as well). 

I think that if a farmer has to deal with large predators and livestock thieves and/or wants a dog with lower prey drive and/or needs dogs for open range operations and/or has to seasonally move their livestock between fixed summer and winter pastures etc, etc, etc....
then IMO the best route is to go for an LGD breed, preferably from working parents. So I guess it all depends on one's situation and needs.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 7, 2012)

Grazer, they sure have!  At 14 weeks, the Male weighed about 44.5 pounds.  The female about 34.5 pounds.  They are losing the puppy roundness and getting longer legs and a more sleek look although the male I think is going to remain a tank!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 7, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> @secuono
> 
> It's interesting to read that you say all your dogs could do the job of your LGD if you raised them to (that is if I understood your post correctly).
> I personally think that it depends on the livestock, the predators and the owner.
> ...


X2
Not all dogs have the size, strength, power, size,and mental mindset that an LGD has. Also not all dogs can live outside for 365 days a year. I think that if you want a dog to guard, get a Livestock Guard Dog.


----------



## Grazer (Aug 7, 2012)

I completely agree with you Straw Hat Kikos


@ Stubbornhillfarm, they're going to be huge that's for sure! 
At 14 weeks our new female puppy was 42 pounds, but she really isn't that tall, only 17 inches. She's just very heavy boned I guess. 
Your male appears to be both tall and heavy and your both puppies are just beyond adorable.


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you all for the helpful replies. T

he last week I have been letting our girl out to roam all night inside the fenced pasture and while we are close by during the day. When we are gone during the day we pen her up in a run so that she can still be close to the chickens, ducks, geese, and goats. We take her out on walks and are working on commands every other or second day. She is only about 15 weeks old and she loves to play with us, the goats, and receive any attention/affection she can get from us. 

I believe that she is around 40 lbs or so. We love our GP!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 8, 2012)

Eroc, sounds like you are doing a great job with her.  They are just so super smart.  Make sure you keep updating us.  And of course we would love to see pictures.  I have high hopes that some day, I can get a picture of my pups when they are clean. 

Grazer, thank you for the compliment.  We love them.  Our male seems to have the more round Karakachan build only taller and the female, more of the Great Pyreneese build.  Their personalities are reversed.  She is a bit more "standoffish"  and buisiness like and he is more "welcometotheparty"  you're here to give me a belly rub right?  It is quite possible that will change with age.


----------



## Grazer (Aug 8, 2012)

I second that, we would love to see some pictures!



Stubbornhillfarm, I know the feeling! lol Ours slobber all over each other when they play and because the puppy is so much smaller than our 14 month old;  most of her wet fur then mixes with dirt and grass.
One time when we took her to the vet I forgot to give her a good brushing first, so it was quite embarrassing to watch her sitting on that table, looking like a forest troll 
That's of course nothing compared to what they're going to look like when it starts raining again 

Your male is going to be a real looker and I can't wait to see more of their pictures as they grow


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is a 3 week old picture of our 'Lady'


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 10, 2012)

Eroc1_1 said:
			
		

> Here is a 3 week old picture of our 'Lady'
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3560_dsc01561.jpg


She's beautiful!  Thanks for sharing Eroc.  Can't wait to see pictures as she grows and hear stories of how she does her job.


----------



## Sandstone-Minis (Aug 10, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> She is a bit more "standoffish"  and buisiness like and he is more "welcometotheparty"  you're here to give me a belly rub right?  It is quite possible that will change with age.


This is normal. I'm a dog trainer and this is usually how it is. The females generally have a serious, working personality, where the boys are more dopey (not to say that the boys don't work as well)


----------



## Mzyla (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome Sandstone-Minis 


We need people like you/ Dog Trainers to participate here.
Many, many LGD owners have problems, thus any educational posting would be very valuable and helpful.


----------



## Sandstone-Minis (Aug 10, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Welcome Sandstone-Minis
> 
> 
> We need people like you/ Dog Trainers to participate here.
> Many, many LGD owners have problems, thus any educational posting would be very valuable and helpful.


Thanks  I've never worked with a LGD before, I usually work with problem dogs, but I'm more then happy to help where I can!


----------



## Grazer (Aug 10, 2012)

Eroc, Lady is just gorgeous! Such a pretty little snowball!


----------



## B'Orion Farms (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh gosh, I 've just been reading everyone's posts regarding their LG puppy.  My GP puppy is about 13/14 weeks.  I got her at 7 weeks and she has been with the chickens and goats from day one.  However, I have never kept her apart from the other critters.  They are in a 3 or 4 acre fenced area.  She still has access to the chicken coop because she can still fit thru the chicken door and she loves to hang out with them in their secure run.  Doubt that will last long.  The chickens free range all day.  Since all your posts talk about keeping your puppy separated unless supervised, I'm wondering if I've messed up.  She does like to chase and play with both the chickens and goats.  I plan to really get serious now and try to train her out of playing with the chickens.  Have I made a huge mistake letting her run free (within the fence) with the rest of the critters?  This, obviously, is my first time with a LGD (and chickens as well).  Thanks!


----------



## Bbutter (Sep 17, 2012)

B'orion, I've done the same thing. Eventually he did start playing with them, so we took him out for a few days. Then a predator got one of the hens. We didn't really know what to do. He's back out there right now because we decided something playing with them is better than something eating them. We have tons of predators around. I'm just trying to keep a better eye on him to keep him from playing. This is my first time with a LGD. We've always had herding dogs, and that's a completely different game. Even the way you interact with the dog is so different. I've got a lot to learn!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2012)

Although we have always supervised our LGD's from day 1 with the goats, chickens, ducks, and geese they never tried to hurt or play with them UNTIL they were about 5 months then they wanted to play with the chickens. My 1 pyr HATES the geese. We have 3 pyrs and 1 anatolian on the farm. They are in different areas. the oldest pyrs are 10 months now and generally leave the chickens alone, however the chickens will walk through the fencing or fly over (they are free range). The dogs pretty much ignore them now, but there is still that occassional, "oh,something to play with". Just pulled my brabanter out of my one boys mouth. Chicken is alive... I'm wondering if it's something about the brabanter, she should've been dead 5x over now. lol
Seems were always pullin her out of a dogs mouth! They are very sensitive to what lives in their particular field. there are about 15 chickens that are always in the back field (nothing we can really do about that- I'm not penning my birds) the dogs are fine with them, but if a strange chicken comes through then the "game is on". They also know their goats. Two of the dogs rotate so they are a little more tolerant. My 1 male pyr even though we moved him often, to get used to being moved, just never adapted to moving around (through different fields) so he has a permanent field. The geese are very guardy so there is always conflict with the 1pyr and them... a real hate/hate relationship. We've taken a few losses, which really stinks, but I consider them acceptable losses. They are all young and still learning. LGD's were never really "designed" to be chicken guardians so it definitely
takes a good bit of work, we want them to take out the hawks but when they are young, a bird is a bird. Our young female pyr is the only one of our LGD's to not kill a bird yet. She is 6m old. 

we have over 150 chickens EVERYWHERE so to have only lost a few isn't too bad.


----------



## Bbutter (Sep 17, 2012)

Southern, what do you mean by "never adapted"? How did you know? I want to know what to look for.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 17, 2012)

By never adapted I'll explain it this way... We knew over the long term the goats would be moving continually (meat goats mostly) using electric fencing so that there would always be good forage and as not to kill the trees by stripping them. We have permanent fencing for some of the fields. Because of our objective we knew to start young with rotating the dogs, all but the one has adjusted to that and we can put them anywhere we need them, except one male pyr. He ONLY wants to be with the bucks in the buck field, he will do anything to get back to that field. 2 other areas adjoin (to a degree) the buck field, if he is moved to one of those other fields he will lay up against the fencing and not move, paw , hollar, even get shocked by the wire, anything to get to his field. He doesn't even want to come out of his field to play. The only time he gets excited about coming out is  if it's for "puppy class". I'm a trainer so I require basic obedience for every dog, LGD or not  although the program is adjusted for individuality- meaning adjusted for lgd's . He loves loves loves class! Very good on lead (keywords- ON LEAD) 
 He has been this way since 9 weeks old- just part of his personality. His brother, completely opposite! I rather work with his "wiring". When I first went to view them I noticed the difference immediately, one appeared to be a watcher the other showed more characteristics of a patroller. Since a wee pup he would walk the perimeter as soon as we put him in the field, his brother watched always looking... They are 10 months and still the same. I still don't trust them full time in elec. fencing. Big Knuckleheads  Hope I explained that good enough.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Sep 23, 2012)

We just got our first GP.  We have no fencing or large animals.  We have approximately 50 chickens.  Our Pyr is a 9 week old female.  We have had her staying in a temporary goat shelter (which she managed to get out of last night!) and we play with her and walk the perimeter of the property with her each day at least once.  The breeder suggested we get her one or two goats to bond with.  Goats between 3-9 mos.  not too old so that the goat doesn't hurt her, and not too young so she doesn't hurt the goat.  

I'm thinking of getting cattle panels for an enclsure for the goats, and using a 3 sided wood shed with a floor for a shelter for the goats.

Any guidance and/or suggestions would be a blessing. Thank you. 

 -Martha in PA


----------



## Grazer (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Blarneyeggs/Martha, 

so you got a GP to guard your chickens and are you guys now getting the goats for yourself or just for the dog? I'm sorry for not understanding that part.

As far as for the puppy, it's a good idea to keep her separated from the chickens for the next 18 months or so when you guys are not around (until you are sure she won't harm them when you can't supervise, because it's easier to prevent a bad habit with dogs than it is to fix it later on).
I find this article very helpful on how to handle that: http://www.anatoliandog.org/poultry.htm 

I don't know how remote you guys live, but you may want to fence at least one part of your property, to deter the predators & prevent your dog from roaming and upsetting the neighbors when she gets a little older.

Do post some pictures of your little pup when you have time, I bet she's just adorable


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to try this again.  Seems I gave too much background and didn't get to the point.

What kind or age goats would you introduce a 9 week old Great Pyrenees to?  I don't want the puppy to hurt the goats or vice versa.  

I have some mature mini Nubians lined up that have had exposure to LGDs, but had really wanted Nigerian Dwarfs and can't find any that have had exposure to LGDs.  I'd like to get the goats sooner than later so that our Pyr can bond with them.  She was brought up with goats before we got her.

Thank you for the Anatolian link, Grazer and we plan to to put an underground electric fence around the property to keep our girl in, and an electric netting fence to move our goats from pasture to pasture.  We are aware of the 18 month old rule, it is exactly why we are putting the 'cart before the horse' so to speak with our LGD, we are anxious to let our chooks free range again.  I'd like to post pics, but am not sure if I'm allowed yet.  I'll try.

Nope. Pic didn't work.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 24, 2012)

I personally prefer to start LGD pups w/ an older dog and / or adult goats.  I started our first pup (obviously didn't have the 'older dog' option then) w/ adult goats.  Starting them w/ kids sounds great in theory (so they can grow up together...how sweet) but when the dog outgrows the goat and plays too rough, he can hurt them. 

We have a doe named Penny who 'trains' our LGD's now.  Yes, she butts them and knocks them on their butt, and they learn a healthy respect for goats that way.  

If you have young goats that run from the puppy, you've got a recipe for disaster.  A goat that won't take any crap will quickly teach the pup NOT TO CHASE IT.

When Gus was young and tried to chase goats, Edge would scruff him....or he'd bark / play / bounce and try to get her to join him and she wouldn't.  So he'd give up and go back to his chew toys / learning from mom.

I haven't seen it mentioned but lots and LOTS of interactive chew toys are a great idea.  No need to chew up a chicken if there's plenty of bones / rawhide lying around.

We bring our LGD into the barn to eat when we feed the goats, too.  No fighting over food that way, and it gives us a chance to feel through those thick coats / find any foot probs, etc.


----------



## Grazer (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Blarneyeggs, I understand your question now better.
I would agree with Roll farms about getting adult goats.
Especially with the part about young goats running from puppy. The thrill of chase is very self rewarding and addictive for dogs, so prevention before such behavior even starts is of course the key.
Yes it's wise to observe and when necessary correct the puppy for the first 18 months in order to avoid any problems later on, it really pays off.
I also like what Roll farms said about chewables, they really help a bored, teething puppy. I personally really like bully sticks, since they're all natural (at least the ones I've come across), durable and from what I understand much safer than rawhides. 


_P.S. a small FYI for anyone reading my posts on this forum and wondering why so many of them are edited  , I edit my posts for spelling and bad grammar/sentences that make no sense (English isn't my first language)_


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm wondering how everyone else is doing with their GPs?  We are keeping our girl completely separate from the chickens, we now have a goat and keep her separated from the goat so far, will introduce her slowly on a lead.

I'm really walking on egg shells with the training thing.  I thought I read before to get these dogs out in the community as pups to socialize them.  I'm feeling now that this is incorrect (feel free to correct me, those with more experience).  She's not aggressive at all with company, and is totally freaked out when I take her away from the house.  I'm feeling like I should support her need to be at the house 'overseeing'.  She is definitely more of a 'watcher' than a 'patroller'.  I'm walking the perimeter with her everyday at least once and sometimes she will not accompany me.  Drags way behind continuously looking back over her shoulder at the house.  She's set herself up on the porch....I'm not sure if this habit should be broken or not.

Thank you all for any input.


Grazer, I SOO wish I could speak and understand more than one language.  What a blessing.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Oct 9, 2012)

javascript:insert_text('',%20'');


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 9, 2012)

Blarneyeggs said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/7568_img_1058.jpg
> 
> javascript:insert_text('',%20'');


How cute!


----------



## Bbutter (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I learned my lesson the hard way. I left Shep unsupervised with the chickens for a few days because he seemed to be doing great. And the first few days he really did do great. But I later found him chewing on my last Easter Egger. (The rest had been killed by predators, hence the reason for Shep.) She died a few hours later. He didn't attack her, just used her as a chew toy. He had loads of other toys out there, but I guess nothing compares to one that moves on its own. 
Back to square one. 

In the meantime, has anyone had success with scarecrows against hawks?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2012)

sorry about your EE 

Geese and goats made a huge difference in our fields, now we have the dogs. A few years ago we lost quite a few to hawks then we got our geese then the Nigerians. The only hawk attacks after that were outside of the fields.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Around my parts, moving people don't even scare hawks, never mind a scarecrow.  

So sorry to hear about your hen.  That is sad.


----------



## Grazer (Oct 11, 2012)

Blarneyeggs said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how everyone else is doing with their GPs?  We are keeping our girl completely separate from the chickens, we now have a goat and keep her separated from the goat so far, will introduce her slowly on a lead.
> 
> I'm really walking on egg shells with the training thing.  I thought I read before to get these dogs out in the community as pups to socialize them.  I'm feeling now that this is incorrect (feel free to correct me, those with more experience).  She's not aggressive at all with company, and is totally freaked out when I take her away from the house.  I'm feeling like I should support her need to be at the house 'overseeing'.  She is definitely more of a 'watcher' than a 'patroller'.  I'm walking the perimeter with her everyday at least once and sometimes she will not accompany me.  Drags way behind continuously looking back over her shoulder at the house.  She's set herself up on the porch....I'm not sure if this habit should be broken or not.
> 
> ...


Thank you Blarneyeggs, it sure does come handy 

Your pup is so fluffy and adorable.  

It sounds like she's a little timid right now.
So it's best to take things very slow with her at first. 
Our vet for instance advices not to take puppies to dog parks or any similar environments until they've had all their shots (which is usually at around 16 weeks if you don't count the rabies shot which is often given at 5 months).
Because of the parvo cases they keep getting every year. I don't know if that's a good advice or not, but I think the vet definitely has a point there.

Also...every time we would get a new puppy, we wouldn't take that puppy anywhere (except for a vet check up the day after) for about a week or two. That way the puppy would have the time to adjust to their new environment.

So anyway, you'll want to take things slowly and try keep all her experiences as positive as possible until she's about a year old.
It's important not to overwhelm the puppy.
While you are at the vet's office for instance you can have people pet her one by one and you should teach her to ignore other dogs. And then reward her with perhaps some cooked boneless chicken.

It is also important to ignore any fearful/anxious behavior so you don't end up reinforcing it by accident.
You need to gain her trust and you can already teach her to sit and then have her sit before every meal.
Puppies need structure.

When you take her outside, allow her to investigate and make sure you praise her a lot for even the smallest progress.
Work with her for short periods a few times a day and in the beginning any trips to the outside world should be very short.
And as she gets older you can have her meet more strangers.

When you walk the perimeter you can again have cooked boneless chicken with you (works better than regular treats IMO) and while she follows you, you can then give her the reward and praise her.
If she all of a sudden gets fearful you can try to distract her with that chicken or with a toy. If she regardless of all that runs back to the house, just ignore her and start again later or tomorrow.

Shy and sensitive pups are a lot of work but with patience and time this can all be resolved.
Again the most important thing is for you to praise and reward her for every little progress, take things slowly and ignore any fearful/anxious behavior. 

I hope that will help a little..


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 11, 2012)

I just wanted to pipe in here...My pup was PERFECT at 4/5 months...THEN the TERRIBLE TWEENS started!  Gus was perfectly happy to patrol the yard, check out the birds, mind the goats....THEN the hormones started! She started barking around 8 months...and it seems she hasn't stopped since! The chicken-chasing gave way to chicken STALKING! We've reinforced our chicken runs MULTIPLE TIMES! We correct her EVERY TIME we catch her doing "naughty" things...such as chewing on hoses, chickens, pieces of wood, tree branches, need I go on?  Oh yeah...she has a swimming pool she's chewed up and a GAZILLION toys!  Kong puzzles, treats puzzles, chew toys, rawhide tubes, all kinds of fun stuff.  

Now when we tell her to "leave it"...she WILL drop the chicken! She has a feather fetish tho...Just LOVES the feathers! 

Since she's gone into heat...she has found her way OUT of our yard...bent the fence down....and the goats, of course, followed her to our pasture...while she stalked our pastured birds! (she DID drop them when we caught her in the act...and she immediately came back into the yard...through the hole in the fence!)   She'll have her WONDERFUL days...then her seriously naughty days! She still patrols with me when I do my chores...and she doesn't chase or harass the goats...who are a little smaller than her at this point.  I do have hope for her...with consistency she has shown that she KNOWS to "leave it" and come back into the yard.  She follows our basic commands. 

Remember each dog is an individual and is different.  I'm just sharing my story to let you know what COULD happen!  (My 8 year-old human child is just about as predictible as the dog at this point!)  They have those sweet little furry faces that say "mommy...i could NEVER do that!"...then you catch them...feather-faced! Then they give you that "what? Me?!" look and you TRY to not melt...you TRY to remember they just had your FAVORITE hen in his/her mouth...you TRY to remind the cutie pie WHAT their job is...their job is to PROTECT mommy's birds....NOT eat them! They give you their best chastized look...and you remind them AGAIN to NOT chew on the chickens! Don't I feed you enough? Don't you have ENOUGH toys? Don't I play fetch with you enough? Maybe I should've gotten another one...so they'd have each other to keep busy.....but MY luck...they'd work together to "play" with the chickens! :h

So the training continues...for another year....hopefully only another year....


----------

